# Eure Simkarten



## msimpr (8. Januar 2017)

Guten Abend

Welche Simkarten habt ihr so im Einsatz im Ausland und in D?

Ich habe 2 Simkarten von Three mit unlimited Internet und habe schon erfolgreich in Frankreich, Spanien,Italien Griechenland, Deutschland und der Schweiz gesurft.

Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr so gemacht?


----------



## warawarawiiu (8. Januar 2017)

noch immer congstar weil ich mich nicht trau zu three zu wechseln obwohl ja dein erfahrungsbericht recht positiv klang letztens.


----------



## Seeefe (8. Januar 2017)

O2 und keine Probleme. Zumal hab ich auch nur eine, warum auch mehr, passt eh nur eine in mein Handy


----------



## msimpr (8. Januar 2017)

@warawarawiiu 

Warum traust Du Dich nicht?

Du weißt das Du mit Congstar z.B. nach Spanien sehr hohe Roamingkosten hast?

Congstar ist ein Auslaufmodell der Telekom ich hatte mal eine Prepaidkarte von denen die in Malaga gar nicht zu gebrauchen war von der Internetgeschwindigkeit her.​


----------



## Cuzzle187 (8. Januar 2017)

Vodafone Red Business M+

Mein erster Businesstarif und bin durchweg positiv begeistert.
Eigenen Call-Center Bereich, war noch nie in der Warteschleife fest gehangen.

Wenn ich da an O2 denke, nutze von dem Laden das Internet zuhause wenn irgendwas ist muss man mindestens 45 Minuten in der Warteschleife verbringen.
Werde mit dem Internet wieder zu KD wechseln


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Januar 2017)

Wenn ich im Urlaub bin, dann brauche ich kein Handy um nach D zu telefonieren. Und auf Dienstreise gibt es das Diensthandy. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Falk (9. Januar 2017)

original Telekom Magenta S - mit Upgrade auf 3 GB Datenvolumen (weil man das einfacher kündigen kann als wenn man einen Vertrag direkt mit viel Volumen nimmt). Da ist so ziemlich alles inkl.: VoLTE, Hotspot-Flat, Wlan-Call, normale Nutzung des Volumen innerhalb Europas, Flat in alle Netze...


----------



## msimpr (9. Januar 2017)

Was macht Ihr wenn ihr nach Lateinamerika wollt?

Das ist in meiner SIM auch drin


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2017)

Derzeitig einfach nur ein Abtelefonierdingsi von Blau


----------



## ForceOne (9. Januar 2017)

Habe einen Vodafone Red Vertrag und das wird vermutlich mein letzter bei Vodafone sein! Kann nur jedem empfehlen sich bei Vodafone ALLES schriftlich geben zu lassen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2017)

Telekom Magenta L aber im Urlaub ist mein Handy aus, geniesse dann mein Urlaub mit der Familie


----------



## Seeefe (9. Januar 2017)

msimpr schrieb:


> Was macht Ihr wenn ihr nach Lateinamerika wollt?
> 
> Das ist in meiner SIM auch drin


Wahrscheinlich kaufe ich mir dann dort eine? Man ist ja nicht von heute auf morgen in Amerika  
Kostet dich diese Option den Extra mehr?
Hab zwar eine Auslandsflat, die beträgt aber nur 1GB. In Polen gibts deshalb eine Sim von einem dortigen Anbieter, dort kosten 20GB umgerechnet vielleicht 5€.


----------



## msimpr (9. Januar 2017)

Nein ist alles inklusive.

Ich rede nict von dem US Amerika sondern von Chile, Mexiko, Kuba usw..


----------



## Seeefe (9. Januar 2017)

Wäre der Tarif denn ohne Argentinien günstiger?

Ist mir schon klar das du Süd-Amerika meintest, aber was ändert das? 

Viele meiner Freunde sind für 1 Jahr oder länger um die halbe Welt gereist, am günstigsten waren immer die regionalen Anbieter, vor allem durch den ein oder anderen Wechselkurs.


----------



## msimpr (9. Januar 2017)

Er ist sehr günstig ob argentinien funktioniert muss ich testen denke aber schon


----------



## T-Drive (12. Januar 2017)

1&1 -Auslaufmodell, Congstar prepaid, und very new :  O²


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (12. Januar 2017)

Unitymedia (o2), im Urlaub nehme ich das nicht mit. Da will ich schließlich meine Ruhe haben


----------



## msimpr (12. Januar 2017)

Bestimmt habt ihr alle Drosseln drin richtig?


----------



## Seeefe (12. Januar 2017)

Ja, aber mit 6GB komm ich mehr als gut aus. 2018 wird verlängert, denke da werden's mehr als 10 fürs gleiche Geld.


----------



## msimpr (12. Januar 2017)

Ich frag mich wieso ihr euch das noch antut 2017...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Januar 2017)

msimpr schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wieso ihr euch das noch antut 2017...



Was meinst du damit?


----------



## JoM79 (12. Januar 2017)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Geschwindigkeit bei Three aus? 
Hab gestern erst Werbung gesehen, bei dem ein Anbieter(Name weiss ich leider nicht mehr) unlimitiertes Datenvolumen für ~5€ anbietet.
Problem dabei, das ganze läuft nur mit 7,2mbit/s .


----------



## msimpr (12. Januar 2017)

Meine deutsche Nummer nutzre ich weiterhin dank Dualsim.
Jo die Geschwindigkeit geht in Ordnung youtube streamen ist alles drin und kein Problem 

Wobei ich das dann lieber per Tablet mache streamen


----------



## Seeefe (12. Januar 2017)

Was tue ich mir den schlimmes an? Ich habe 6GB LTE, AllNet, 1GB Auslandsflat und fürs telefonieren zahle ich in Europa auch nichts. Alles noch für 19,99. In einem Jahr wird der Vertrag verlängert, da wird der Preis runtergehen und die Leistung hoch. 

Ich hätte auch lieber 6GB mit LTE mit 50mb/s als unlimitiert mit 7mb/s.

Kannst du vielleicht mal aufschlüsseln was du nutzt, hast und was es dich kostet?


----------



## JoM79 (12. Januar 2017)

msimpr schrieb:


> Meine deutsche Nummer nutzre ich weiterhin dank Dualsim.
> Jo die Geschwindigkeit geht in Ordnung youtube streamen ist alles drin und kein Problem
> 
> Wobei ich das dann lieber per Tablet mache streamen


Naja, sagt ja jetzt trotzdem nicht über die Geschwindigkeit aus.


Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch lieber 6GB mit LTE mit 50mb/s als unlimitiert mit 7mb/s.
> Kannst du vielleicht mal aufschlüsseln was du nutzt, hast und was es dich kostet?


Ich hab auch 6GB Volumen und das mit 300mbit/s.
Was soll ich mit unlimitierten Datenvolumen, wenn ich nur 7mbit/s oder sowas in dem dreh habe?


----------



## T-Drive (13. Januar 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> 6GB LTE, AllNet, 1GB Auslandsflat und fürs telefonieren zahle ich in Europa auch nichts. Alles noch für 19,99. In einem Jahr wird der Vertrag verlängert, da wird der Preis runtergehen und die Leistung hoch.



Das hört sich ja erstklassig an  wenn ich keinen Festnetzanschluß hätte ...

Das rumgehampel im Tarifdschungel geht mir aufn Keks, jetzt auch noch ausländische Dschungelgebiete durchforsten ? Ne, wirklich net, dafür hab ich keine Zeit.


----------



## Kusanar (13. Januar 2017)

msimpr schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wieso ihr euch das noch antut 2017...



Weil ich im Urlaub mal froh bin, wenn nicht dauernd das Handy bimmelt und ich mal keinen Anrufen muss? 
Weil ich auch mit 3GB im Monat locker auskomme, ja nicht mal die Hälfte davon verbrauche?
Weil ich kein aufmerksamkeitshaschendes Facebook-Kiddie bin, das alle 2 Minuten aufs Display glotzt, in der Erwartung dass jemand wieder was von mir "Liked"?

Sag mal, was, außer uns deinen E-Pen*s ins Gesicht zu klatschen, willst du mit diesem Thread hier überhaupt bezwecken???


PS: Ich habe übrigens schon mal in Frankreich und in Italien gesurft. Mit einem Surfbrett. Im Meer. Hach, Urlaub is was schönes, vorausgesetzt man kann das Handy auch mal aus der Hand legen...


----------



## msimpr (13. Januar 2017)

Ich möchte einen Vergleich von Simkarten aus aller Welt ermöglichen.

Meine Netzgeschwindigkeit liegt bei ca einer DSL 6.000 Leitung.

Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr z.B. mit welchen Sims in Spanien,Griechenland,Italien,Adrorra, Singapur oder Argentinien?


----------



## Seeefe (13. Januar 2017)

Die Frage verstehe ich, so wie sie formuliert ist, nicht.


----------



## msimpr (13. Januar 2017)

Welche simkarten habt ihr in Spanien Frankreich usw.. schon erfolgreich getestet?

>Lebara/Lycamobile, Congstar?

Und wie ist der Test im Roamingnetz verlaufen darum gehts.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Januar 2017)

msimpr schrieb:


> Meine Netzgeschwindigkeit liegt bei ca einer DSL 6.000 Leitung.



Das beantworte ich mal mit deiner eigenen Frage:



msimpr schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wieso ihr euch das noch antut 2017...



Sorry, aber 6 Mbit/s maximale Geschwindigkeit ist einfach unbrauchbar.

Ich habe meist einen Router bei mir, darin steckt eine SimKarte der Telekom mit 10GB bei 150Mbit/s, und erlaubt mir natürlich auch den Zugang zum Wlan-Hotspot-Netz.


----------



## msimpr (13. Januar 2017)

dafür habe ich unlimitiertrs Volumen und bsher läuft das zusammenspiel.

Immerhin laufen die Geschwindigkeit nicht mit Modemtempo


----------



## JoM79 (13. Januar 2017)

Btw, dein Volumen ist auch begrenzt, aber auf 1000GB.
Und wie kann man sich 6mbit/s 2017 noch antun...


----------



## Seeefe (13. Januar 2017)

Wieso unlimitiert, wenn man eh nicht viel macht? 1GB wären mir zu wenig, aber ab einer gewissen menge läuft es doch wie mit dem geld, man passt sich seinen möglichkeiten an.


----------



## msimpr (14. Januar 2017)

Stop wer sagt was von 1 GB? Das steht auf der Website ja ist aber nicht die Realität

Die Realität zeigt schön dieses Video

Hintasaarnaajat ja Elisa Saunalahti Prepaid with Unlimited Data - YouTube

Und die Karte ist von Elisa

Prepaid ohne Roaming Kosten Finnland Prepaid Daten SIM Karte inkl. 1000-3000 MB

Dadurch dass es unlimited ist gibt es eben kein Ende das Volumens es geht immer weiter.


----------



## LudwigX (14. Januar 2017)

6 bis 7 megabit reichen für ein Handy locker aus.  
Ich habe einen congstar Tarif mit 7,2mbit. Websites laden fast so schnell wie im WLAN,  auf Youtube kann man auch 1080p Videos ohne ruckeln schauen.  Was will man am Handy mehr?   

Ich hatte kurzzeitig einen Tarif von Simply.  Dort hatte ich laut Vertrag 44mbit, aber die dann auch nur 3 Uhr nachts.  Tagsüber  funktionierte das mobile Internet erst gar nicht


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2017)

LudwigX schrieb:


> 6 bis 7 megabit reichen für ein Handy locker aus.
> Ich habe einen congstar Tarif mit 7,2mbit. Websites laden fast so schnell wie im WLAN,  auf Youtube kann man auch 1080p Videos ohne ruckeln schauen.  Was will man am Handy mehr?
> 
> Ich hatte kurzzeitig einen Tarif von Simply.  Dort hatte ich laut Vertrag 44mbit, aber die dann auch nur 3 Uhr nachts.  Tagsüber  funktionierte das mobile Internet erst gar nicht


Youtube gibt für 1080p Videos eine Bandbreite von 8Mbit/s an.

Und "so schnell wie im WLAN" ?    Dann ist dein WLAN aber RICHTIG alt. Schon 1999 konnte man deutlich mehr übertragen.


Ich habe in den meisten Städten irgendwas zwischen 20-40Mbit/s per Mobilfunk, das finde ich in Ordnung.  Die Welt ist in Ordnung solange Netflix in voller Qualität übertragen wird, oder nicht?


----------



## msimpr (14. Januar 2017)

Schluss mit dem Etikettenschwindel - Wir brauchen eine richtige Flatrate!


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2017)

msimpr schrieb:


> Schluss mit dem Etikettenschwindel - Wir brauchen eine richtige Flatrate!


Bullshit.

1) In Deutschland darf man nichts als Flatrate bewerben was nicht wirklich eine Flatrate ist, daher tut dies auch niemand.

2) Es gibt echte Flatrates. Die sind natürlich entsprechend teuer.


----------



## msimpr (14. Januar 2017)

Nö bullshit ist das nicht

Wenn ich darum habe ich zum surfen im Tablet z.b. keine deutsche SIM immer gedrosselt werde macht mir das Surfen keinen Spaß.

Mit der finnischen sehr wohl weil ich da nicht gedrosselt werde. Oder warum gehen die deutschen immer zum WM Schauen ins Cafe zum nächsten WLAN


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2017)

msimpr schrieb:


> Wenn ich darum habe ich zum surfen im Tablet z.b. keine deutsche SIM immer gedrosselt werde macht mir das Surfen keinen Spaß.


Gibts das auch auf deutsch?  

Keine Ahnung, ich hab ne deutsche SIM und schaue regelmäßig Serien über Mobilfunk, ich weiß nicht wo du da ein Problem siehst.  

Ich habe stattdessen eher das Gefühl, dass du entweder versuchst auf traurige Art und Weise dein Ego zu pushen oder mit irgendjemandem Streit anzufangen weil du so schlau warst dir eine ausländische SIM-Karte zu holen, mit der du hier nicht mal den aktuellen, vierten Mobilfunkstandard (LTE) benutzen kannst.


Welches Netz hast du überhaupt?  3G ist in den meisten Netzen mittlerweile ziemlich mies, da das eigentlich kaum noch jemand benutzt und es längst abgeschafft werden soll. 


Sorry, aber ich sehe nicht den Vorteil von deinem Vertrag.  Vielleicht hast du eine günstigere Flatrate als es sie in Deutschland gibt, aber was bringt dir das wenn du dafür auf einen so alten, langsamen Funkstandard limitiert bist dass du damit nicht mal ein HD-Video schauen kannst?


----------



## msimpr (14. Januar 2017)

4G geht ich musste es nur aktivieren.

Nun laufen auch HD filme


----------



## Sertix (14. Januar 2017)

Bin noch bei Netzclub.
Würde nicht empfehlen, die Tarife sind ein Graus.


----------



## msimpr (14. Januar 2017)

Ich dachte bzw. habe gelesen da gibs so ein beschränktes Gratis Internet


----------



## tsd560ti (14. Januar 2017)

Wir haben in den USA einfach zwei SIMs von Verizon mit Text/Talk-Flat + 1x5GB Hotspot (Für alle dann).

In der Nachschau wäre es schlauer gewesen ein paar Dollar draufzuladen, so oft braucht man es ja dann doch nicht.


----------



## T-Drive (15. Januar 2017)

Hörr msimpr, nicht böse gemeint, aber statt ner sim-Karte würd ich an deiner Stelle eine Fahrkarte kaufen, und zwar nach Taiwan. Da ist das gelobte MobilfunkInternetFlatLand.  Wenn das so wichtig ist.

PS.
Bambushütten sind da auch nicht so teuer wie bei uns.


----------



## msimpr (15. Januar 2017)

Ans Auswandern aus D habe ich auch mal drüber nachgedacht


----------

